# Writing > General Writing >  The lead up to a panic attack

## silent.monk

(sidenote:this is not any inclination to how I write or my literary prowess,I just wanted to share how I feel in this situation on a basic level, please consider this)

Dread. Anticipation. Guilt and worry. As if something is about to happen but hasn't and your whole body is poised in a toxic wave of nausea; you can't catch your breath,you're still breathing but no relief is ever felt. The depths of your stomach churns in agony, you feel like you need to vomit but the relief of that is too easy; you are kept a solemn prisoner in your own feeble body, heaving for rescue. 

Your leg rocks and shakes and you think you need to retch up this evil feeling but you're left in horror as you can't escape. You feel scared. Cold and alone. Your mouth is vacant of any moisture, a barren land, and words dare not creep out because you can never leave. Help is not on the way when you need it the most, and you curl up and let the dread wash over you. Tears excavate from your eyes leaving you choking on air. Your nose runs and drips but that feeling, that evil inside the depths of your core won't budge, you are truly trapped. To sleep is to relieve and to temporarily absolve this feeling but you are not safe for long. Every second is an aching pitiful nightmare and you don't know why.

Paranoia sets in and everything bad that could ever possibly happen does and you heave in response. You have to wait for the worst to pass, like a disease, there is no cure, just prolonged suffering

----------

